# FW: Betrayal Army List Discussion



## Words_of_Truth

I don't know how many have the book yet, but apart from the lore I've been wanting to talk about different ideas that people have gotten from the legion army list section.

I've decided to go with a Raven Guard army, mainly because I don't want to screw up the painting too much by going with the Imperial Fists and their yellow and I actually want to complete the army and Raven Guard seem the best in regards to the way they operate.

I was reading over the list today and an idea came to mind to use the Angel's Wrath Rite of War for them. Which basically means everything has to be mounted or aerial. This lead me on to squads that can scout or outflank.

Now the core of my army will be assault troops, but I could also have veterans and recon squads in rhinos coming on from the sides/rear of the boardwhich sounds cool. The rite of war also allows any unit with the ability to take a rhino, take a storm eagle instead which gives me a lot of options.

I also want a marine sniper squad but due to the Angel's wrath rule they have to be mounted, so I was thinking I could have them in the rhino then have them scout move before the game begins, but can they deploy so they can shoot with the sniper rifles on the first turn?

I really want to grasp the theme of the Raven Guard with this army, os if you have any suggestions then just say 

Have you had any ideas about what you want to do?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

No one got any ideas for a legion army?


----------



## Thomas Mondrup

Still waiting for my book. I will comment further when I get it and have read through it ^^


----------



## Barnster

Still waiting for my book, was expecting it today but no sign of UPS 

My immediate thought is if everything has to be mounted you spend a lot of points on transports and have small squads, considering legion squads tend to be bigger. A couple of fury of the legion could really hurt. I'll try and be more help when ups arrives


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Cool 

Yeah, I figured the army I was going for wasn't going to be large since they are raven guard and not exactly known for massed infantry charges. Not everything has to be mounted tho, anything classified as infantry does, this excludes jump infantry so I could have two ten man squads of jump infantry as my troops then loads of recon support squads or veterans in rhinos who can both outflank in rhinos.


----------



## Sworn Radical

Barnster said:


> My immediate thought is if everything has to be mounted you spend a lot of points on transports and have small squads, considering legion squads tend to be bigger.


Nothing has to purchase a mandatory Dedicated Transport from the starts.
They only have to, if you include a Praetor and thus decide to focus on a certain _'Rite of War'._ 
For example, there's one rite that allows all your troops normaly able to select a Rhino to chose a Phobos instead. Certain rites add new options yet limit you at the same time (I.E. there's one where everything must be airborne and units without transports that fly or are skimmers / jumpers themselves cannot be deployed.). Just to clarify.

I'll be working on one Centurion (specialisation pending) and two units of ten tacticals myself in the weeks to come. I haven't really decided on a chapter yet, 'cause I want to field a (Dark) Mechanicum force eventualy, so I'll be waiting to see what the next book in line might offer, just want to get a mandatory HQ and two troop choices done in any case, then see how they'll be used in conjunction with allies detachments or as an allied detachment themselves.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Ah I misread the rule guess I can't use Angel's Wrath 

Doesn't matter I only wanted it so I could give assault squads hit and run. I can still use tank mounted units to outflank.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Would a Contemptor Dread or two be weird in a Raven Guard Army?


----------



## Sworn Radical

Words_of_Truth said:


> Would a Contemptor Dread or two be weird in a Raven Guard Army?


No, why would they.

Though, if I were to bring Raven Guard to the table, I'd prolly do with a Praetor and the _'Angel's Wrath' _ setup variant. Can't bring Dreadnoughts with that Rite though.

But Contemptors delivered by pods, sure, why not.

Sticking to the fluff, a Centurion with the Invigilator (spelling ?) specialisation would be very fitting thematicaly, if you opt for a smaller HQ and don't want to bring a Praetor.


----------



## Maidel

I think people get a little too hung up on the legion differences. They really arent as big as people think they are.

In 40K all the chapters are very small, and very specific (blood angels have a lot of different troops to space wolves).

However in the crusade period, although certain chapters preferred a certain way of fighting, in reality the legions were all so large that any combination would be equally possible from any of the legions.

So fielding a full terminator army with heavy tanks is just as likely as an assault/drop pod army for the raven guard.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I dunno if I want to drop pod things in, I don't mind outflanking but drop podding without several at once weakens the army imo, I want to try focus my force like the raven guard do, maybe having a distraction to wrong step the enemy.


----------



## Vaz

I am slightly disappointed with Drop Pods not having drop pod assault. Having them come on in bits and bobs is disheartening.

Things to watch for;

Librarian with Prescience, Moritat with twin Serpenta (35/36 accuracy, every unsaved wound causes another automatic hit, averaging 12 wounds a turn). Or Plasma Pistols (although every time you shoot them you are guaranteed to take 2 gets hot wounds)

Predator Walls; 75pts a pop for a heavy 4 autocannon and an av13 wall to hide squishy units like thudd guns behind? Excellent. 225 gets you 12 bs4 shots. Sure, it is not a hydra (9% less accurate and no ignoring jink|dive), but you get av13 to protect your squishies.

Apoths; with 4 elites you should always take 3 of these.

Spartan with Flare Shield and ceramite; 4 TL Lascannons, effectively av15, av16 versus blasts, and ignoring melta usr with 5 hull points? tough as boots.

Quad Guns. 9 of them for 495 points, still have slot space for apoths, and doesn't stop vets or terms thanks to pride of the legion; 495pts nets you 36 s5 blasts a turn

Forge Lord in Cataphractii with Servo familiar thingy - only 2+/3++ in the list (aside from Horus). Still has servo arm for s8 ap2, so can take twin claws, and an auspex, with a conversion beamer. expensive, but it has 5 ws5 s4 shred ap3 attacks ln the charge, and 1 ws5 s8 ap2 unwieldly attack in cc; it can shoot at an enemy unit deep striking within 18" with a s6-8 ap- to ap4(?) blast attack, and shoot it on the move cheers to cataphractii relentless. It can also take a second grenade harness to give terms a second frag charge.

Praetor with Twin Lcs and Digilasers ; 7 s4 shred ap3 attacks on the charge. If world eaters, s5.

Command Squad; their ws5 and 2+ save does wonders. Either put the Praetor (as listed above) with the squad to make a dangerous spearpoint; or run him seperate and use these to buff your tacs thanks to fearless 6" bubble. Max the squad.

Tacs; 20 man squads are excellent. Plop them on an objective
and give them additional ccw for awesomeness. Very little can withstand 40 bolter shots, 40 overwatch, and 40 cc attacks. Hell, if they stand still, then they can unleash 80 bolter shots. Plus, it looks
awesome.

Seeker Squads; BS5 seekers, with preferred enemy. Also, shotgun shells. Although 9" range for double shot, 10 of them can drop 20 templates on a target unit. Works wonders in a storm eagle or caestus using its vengeance/firefury/magna melta at the same time. Both very expensive.

Short of an aegis, a tl mm and tl las storm eagle is the only reliable aa you have, 4 hp and av12 makes it damn resilient as well. However very expensive, and if used for aa, take an allied vendetta. Even with a vendetta tax of 120pts, a vendetta works out as better aa than a storm eagle.

Be wary scimitars; attack bikes have 2 wounds, while land speeders can take double heavy weapons.

Also special weapon squads; 10 flamers sounds awesome; but when only 3 can fire or they get hit by an ap3 large blast turn 1, then they're wasted. As for the upgrades; melta squads cost a huge amount; and likely the same. Due to the ability to take that much, you likely didnt pack much more at; if these die, you are screwed then; so you need more; but then that defeats the point of the melta squad. Even a 5 man squad is 200pts with melta IIRC.

Flakk Missiles; too much av12 flyers around. 350+pts for 10 s7 ap4 shots without interceptor, really?


----------



## Sworn Radical

Vaz said:


> ... Moritat with twin Serpenta (35/36 accuracy, every unsaved wound causes another automatic hit, averaging 12 wounds a turn).


Yup, this guy's awesome. Especially with a jump pack and linked to a unit of Destroyers that is also jump capable.
I don't expect to see him that often though, since he's only a secondary or even tertiary HQ choice for a lot of lists and up to a certain points level.



> Predator Walls; 75pts a pop for a heavy 4 autocannon and an av13 wall to hide squishy units like thudd guns behind? Excellent. 225 gets you 12 bs4 shots. Sure, it is not a hydra (9% less accurate and no ignoring jink|dive), but you get av13 to protect your squishies.


They're pretty nice, but I also fancy the Plasma Executioner Predator at the moment .... mmmm.



> Apoths; with 4 elites you should always take 3 of these.


Yep, and even when only using a standard FOC , these are a must.



> Spartan with Flare Shield and ceramite; 4 TL Lascannons, effectively av15, av16 versus blasts, and ignoring melta usr with 5 hull points? tough as boots.


I'm considering getting one to carry my troops into battle. Nothing like transport capacity 25 ... k:



> Quad Guns. 9 of them for 495 points, still have slot space for apoths, and doesn't stop vets or terms thanks to pride of the legion; 495pts nets you 36 s5 blasts a turn


Funny how we pick out all the same things. I'm definitely eager to see if they'll come up with a quad mortar model in addition to the laser destroyer that's allready available.



> Forge Lord in Cataphractii with Servo familiar thingy - only 2+/3++ in the list (aside from Horus). Still has servo arm for s8 ap2, so can take twin claws, and an auspex, with a conversion beamer. expensive, but it has 5 ws5 s4 shred ap3 attacks ln the charge, and 1 ws5 s8 ap2 unwieldly attack in cc; it can shoot at an enemy unit deep striking within 18" with a s6-8 ap- to ap4(?) blast attack, and shoot it on the move cheers to cataphractii relentless. It can also take a second grenade harness to give terms a second frag charge.


This dude 's getting quite expensive pretty fast. Granted, the Cataphractii / Servo Familiar combo is neat. Though, if you go for the conversion beamer you'll lose the servo arm since the beamer is a replacement. Not that it'd matter much.

I really love conversion beamers from a fluff perspective (and still cling to my old 'stealer hybrids equipped with them), but I somehow can't find a spot for them in the lists I'm considering at the moment.




> Short of an aegis, a tl mm and tl las storm eagle is the only reliable aa you have, 4 hp and av12 makes it damn resilient as well. However very expensive, and if used for aa, take an allied vendetta. Even with a vendetta tax of 120pts, a vendetta works out as better aa than a storm eagle.


Storm Eagles are nifty, especially since they're dedicated transports for the Recon squads. Outflanking, scoring units in Storm Eagles ... yes please.

As for the vendetta ... I actually do believe that a Heresy era legion list is not allowed to ally with Codex: Imperial Guard, since in the respective allies chart it clearly says _'Imperial Army'_, not IG. Also, it has been hinted at, that there'll be units in forthcoming Heresy books. No idea if it'll be a full army list of just in the form of small allies contingent though (like the loyalist Ad-Mech we've seen in Betrayal).
Speaking of which ... I'd love to catch a glimpse at the Thallix rather sooner than later.



> Flakk Missiles; too much av12 flyers around. 350+pts for 10 s7 ap4 shots without interceptor, really?


The missile launcher / flakk heavy support squads get bloody expensive for sure. I actually was considering a unit of six marines wielding autocannons instead, with a Siege Master attached to them (a centurion variant I'll be fielding anyways in the future). 
That, or ye olde Aegis Line ...


----------



## Vaz

In regards to players not allowing Imperial Guard to count as Imperial Army until information is released, I feel you should have the right to put a carjack in their mouth opening it wide and then shitting down their throat.


----------



## Boc

I'm still digesting everything... the sheer amount of win in here is a bit much (mainly because I'm a raging HH fanboy, admittedly).

I do have to say my original urge to go EC when the book was released (prior to seeing it) has been decreased incredibly. And the debate rages on...

Thanks a lot for posting this stuff up though, you all have better army-list understanding than I so it gives me some food for thought while I commence plotting


----------



## Sworn Radical

Vaz said:


> In regards to players not allowing Imperial Guard to count as Imperial Army until information is released, I feel you should have the right to put a carjack in their mouth opening it wide and then shitting down their throat.


Yup. But expect it to happen.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Vostroyans are perfect Imperial Army models, there's either a picture of them in collected visions, they look exactly the same.


----------



## Boc

Oh and Vaz the drop pods DO have drop pod assault, under their entry on page 208.


----------



## Vaz

Cheers boc missed that. The book is laid out quite poorly in that regard.

Going to try this list a bit later;

Cataphract Praetor, Paired LCs, Digilaser, Grenades
10 Cataphracts, 2 Reapers, 5 PFists, Harness

2x 10 Breacher Squads, 2x Meltas, PAxe

2x10 Man Seekers

2x Proteus Land Raiders (seperate).

The breachers jump in the Raiders (No assault ramps, but 2 TL las and 4 AV14 hull points), while Terminators walk forwards, shooting at targets which the seekers finish off. 40 Marines and 11 2+/4++? Hard as ficking nails. Will struggle a bit against CronAir I think, while the larger number armies could swallow a lot of the firepower (100 bolter shots is no mean feat though).


----------



## SGMAlice

I'm still looking through the book but am thinking i want something based around a TechMarine or 3.

I don't think i saw an option for Servo Harness though, maybe i missed it, i just remember being annoyed at its absence.

Alice


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Yeah doesn't appear to be able to have harness but you can have a servo arm and swap it to conversion beamer. Can also have ad grenades and several "pets" with weapons. You could have 3 Forge Lords and 9 tech marines though heh.


----------



## Boc

I'm liking the possibility of a couple of 10-man heavy support squad, purely armed with missile launchers...


----------



## SGMAlice

Aye, that sounds fun.

One of the Forge Lords would be plodding around in Cataphractii Armor with some Cataphractii Terminators and the other two with a Contemptor or two.

Alice


----------



## Vaz

Bit annoyed that a Techmarine doesn't have IC status. Would have been good to stick a 2+ save model with a Pfist attack and PAxe to cut down some Marines. As it is, he is just going to get bounced on by any spare bolter fire. 

No Boc, NoooOOO!! Yeah, they are a bit expensive; 235 for Heavy Bolters is bad enough (although they are pretty good in this edition. Seeker squads, Tacticals and Heavy Bolters do Anti Horde much better than missiles. Sure the flexible, but anyone with half a brain is going to launch that much ap3 or s6+ at them that you'll be lucky to have a unit left turn 2.


----------



## Boc

As I said, I suck at list building, hence why I came to Heresy in the first place and tend to listen to wiser men than myself

I just need to figure out what general theme I want to go with prior to throwing my money at FW... blah I hate decisions!


----------



## Vaz

Eh, tbh, with a HHnlist, you go for what is cool above all else. I want to run a 10 man lascannon squad. There is nothing vehcile wise in 40k that can withstand that, aside from a few rareities; and those that can are capable of wiping out a 10man sm squad innansingle turn anyway. But who cares?

I do have to admit that I hate the 30k design of vehicles, Much prefer the 40k rhino and raiders.


----------



## Boc

I don't like the new raiders, but am a big fan of the predator designs. For some reason, the roundness of the side sponsons and turret are just much more aesthetically pleasing.

But I concur, it's about buying cool shit. I play Necrons for christ's sake, it's not like I need 2 competitive armies, but as well just throw out units that are a giant pain in the ass (10 LCs is an excellent example haha)


----------



## SGMAlice

Oh poo! No Cataphractii Armor for Forge Lords! Oh well.

I'm putting a list together, based around the 3000 mark; I am an Apocalypse Girl after all :grin:

Alice


----------



## Vaz

Why can't Forge Lords get Cataphractii? They still have access to Centurion Wargear.


----------



## SGMAlice

Its says you have to chose Wargear from the TechMarine entry.
Or did i miss something!?
Checking now!

Alice

Edit: Hmmm... Its says 'Additional Wargear' .... i suppose that could be construed as 'outfit a Centurion then add Forge lord Wargear if required'?

Edit: yeah, it says '...may also be taken...' Massive Blonde moment there methinks.


----------



## Boc

Fail!

Alice and I were just discussing some things in chat:

Centurions cannot take a Command Squad (weak!)

Apothecaries cannot be attached to Terminator or Cataphractii squads (weak!)

Some ideas:

2x Forge Lords in Cataphractii Armour
2x 10-man Cataphractii squads
2x 2-3 Contemptor Mortis Talons/1x 3-Contemptor Mortis Talon, 1x 3-Rapiers (thudds probably)
2x Spartan Assault Tanks
1x LR Achilles

I haven't yet worked out the outrageous cost of this points wise (hell, or dollar wise) yet, but it looks... appealing. Round it out with some tactical squads probably in rhinos and G2G lol.


----------



## Vaz

Tbh, I just want to run at an enemy with 120 Breacher squads yelling "Fire a Blast Weapon at me, I dare ye".


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I can't settle on what I want to do and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Boc

WTB someone to write a tactica article for the new stuff, will pay in sexual favours administered by... Serpion


----------



## SGMAlice

This is what I have so far:

*HQ*

Legion Centurion - Cataphractii Armor / Consul - Forge Lord / Thunder Hammer / Cyber Familiar

Legion Centurion - Cataphractii Armor / Consul - Forge Lord / Thunder Hammer / Cyber Familiar

*Elites*

Legion Terminator Squad Omega - 5 Man / Cataphractii Armor / Reaper Autocannon / 3 Power Fists / 1 Lightning Claw / Sergeant Power Weapon

Legion Terminator Squad Epsilon - 5 Man / Cataphractii Armor / Reaper Autocannon / 3 Power Fists / 1 Lightning Claw / Sergeant Power Weapon

Legion Contemptor Talon - 3 Contemptors / 2x TL Autocannon / 2x TL Autocannon / 2x DCCW w Heavy Flamers

*Troops*



*Fast Attack*



*Heavy Support*

Land Raider Achilles

*Dedicated Transport*

Spartan Assault Tank (Cataphractii Squad Omega) (Epsilon Piles in First Turn)



I need some feet on the ground here but i'm not sure what yet.

Alice


----------



## Boc

You're weak on ranged AT, you've got 1 contemptor with the TL las for heavy and one TL auto for light skinned.

Maybe as your 4th elite add in 2-3 Rapiers with quad laser destroyers? Or possibly some Legion Jetbike's or attack bikes with multi-meltas.

Troops choice... maybe 1-2 10-man tac squads in rhinos? Fury of the Legion actually makes them a little more ideal. Then 1-2 seeker squads or tac support squads in support.


----------



## Boc

This is bad, but gives an idea as to the angle I'm looking at for a 3k list for, as SoH has said, this book SCREAMS apocalypse:

*HQ* - 321 points
Praetor
-Cataphractii armour
- Volkite charger

Command Squad
-Cataphractii armour
-Heavy flamer x1
-Volkite charger x2
-Chain fist x1

*Elites* - 945 points
Contemptor Talon
-x2 Dreads
-All arms TL LC

Rapier Weapons Battery
-x3 platforms
-x3 Thudd guns

Rapier Weapons Battery
-x3 platforms
-x3 Thudd guns

Apothecarion Detachment
-x3 Apothecaries (2x 20-man squads, 1x ML squad)

*Troops* - 530 points
Legion Tactical Squad
-x20 marines
-Pfist for SGT

Legion Tactical Squad
-x20 marines
-Pfist for SGT

*Fast Attack* - 450 points
Attack Bike Squadron
-4x bikes
-4x heavy flamers

Jetbike Squadron
-6x total bikes
-2x multi-meltas
-6x melta bombs

*Heavy Support* - 750 points
Heavy Support Squad
-9x marines
-9x missile launchers
-Augury scanner

Heavy Support Squad
-9x marines
-9x missile launchers
-Augury scanner

Heavy Support Squad
-6x marines
-6x volkite culverins
-augury scanner

Grand total: 2996

Breakdown:
18x ML shots (frag/krak)
4x TL LC shots
2x MM on jetbikes w/Mbombs in case those don't work
4x HF on attack bikes for hordes
24x mortar templates
40x bolters (can fire twice in a turn if they don't fire the next)
Possibility of the World Burner Warlord trait doubled with praetor, giving D3 units' template weapons "shread," with his 2+/4+ as well as with his squad (probably chilling behind the wall of tacticals).

I still think I should have more dudes on the ground...


----------



## Rems

I want to run a huge number of bolter armed marines. I just feel it fits the Ultramarines aesthetic and will look awesome. 

With the HH list i can get good infantry in every slot. 

Command Squad
A smattering of apothecaries
Seekers
Tactical Squads
Heavy Weapons Squads

and spending whatever i have left on dreadnoughts and jetbikes (jetbikes are so cool). 

It's not very competitive but it will look sweet on the table and should be able to fair well in pick up games.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I think I may be going with a force that just pumps out a lot of shots, using Volkite weaponry. Although lots of flames interest me to as well due to the religious nature of the Word Bearers.
I'm currently split between Word Bearers and Ultramarines. I've done two trial models so far and I'm liking the Word Bearers scheme more. 

So far I'm thinking of having the following:

*HQ - *

Praetor in Cataphractii armour
Chaplain
Moritat - two Volkite Serpentas

*Elite -*

Cataphractii squad - not sure on equipment.
Destroyer Squad- Jump packs, Hand flamer, Melta Bombs
Contemptor- Assault cannons

*Troops -*

2 Tactical squads (Not sure on size)
2 Support squads - Volkite Calivers

*Fast Attack - *

Jetbikes - Melta bombs, Volkite Culvarin

*Heavy Support -*

Heavy support squad - Volkite Culverines.
Whirlwind or 2 - Air Defence Missiles


----------



## Words_of_Truth

So I've gone back over to the Ultramarines now, a lot happier with they way I've painted some trial models and have a conversion in the works for Eikos Lamiad.

Anyway I was wondering for an Ultramarine force, what would be a good way to get over their known traits such as adaptability etc? I'm having trouble thinking of a force that would put emphasis on what they are known for.


----------



## Vaz

Something to cover every weakness. Come up with a list of every potential threat and then the possible counters. This can be rated from reliability to effectiveness - for example, a Spartan is really only threatened by meltabombs, thanks to a flare shield and armoured ceramite; so when building; work out what a Spartan is good for (surviving long enough to deliver 10 Cataphracts into enemy lines, gunning down vehicle squadrons after then. So; how can you counter it before it gets there? Assault Squads can take Meltabombs. With a 14-24" assault, they is capable of getting close enough to throw 10 meltabombs on; average 6 hit, average 3 penetrate, average 1 wrecked, taking more
meltabombs increases reliability. 

So; this means that a single 10 man squad can potentially kill a Spartan. Assuming some casualties; 15 man. Assuming there is potential elsewhere for another Spartan or specifically designated counter unit (Plasma Pred, etc), another Squad is needed; so here we have 2 15 man squads as a Spartan Counter. Now; they cannot really be single role; so to help out with anti infantry, they take a few Hand Flamers, while the Sergeant takes a Power Sword, and Artificer Armour, so that he can withstand enemy sergeants attacls, and ignore their armour. However, the enemy is making use of a couple of Terminators as well; Knowing their Power Weapons ignore their saves, they take Combat Shields for a 5++ in combat, while a Predator Executioner is designated as a Command Tank, lest the enemy Terminators deep strike and its Interceptor 3 S7 AP2 Blasts can come in useful when they deep strike.

Marius Gage, the First Captain has recognised that the enemy core infantry is supported by lots of Recon Squads; their Vox making their pinning artillery deadly accurate; in light armour, allowing them to infiltrate and then move into position before the battle, for first turn annihilation. With the short ranged weaponry and lighter armour, the scouts like to stay out of range; so he uses a Squad of Attack bikers with Heavy Flamers supported by a couple of Predator Infernus to flush them out of cover; into the waiting AP4 Seeker guns and a Heavy Bolter Squad.

That imho is the best way. Approach tactics like you would as an ultramarine; theoretical, practical, etc. In the end, it is list tailoring, but when your typical
10 man tactical squad costs £70 as opposed to £25 but costs 50pts
cheaper, you are entitled to tailor.


----------



## Vaz

Try Plasma with a Prescience Librarian Moritat. You typically put out around 30-40 s7 ap2 shots.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

You can only have one option, you can't combine librarian with Moritat afaik.


----------



## Maidel

What I think they mean is take 2 hqs a librarian and a moritat


----------



## Vaz

Yeah sorry, wasn't too clear. Bit tired when I posted it this morning, turned out I had already posted. Any how...


----------



## Words_of_Truth

No problem  I'm not sure when my army is going to be set, so unsure whether to include Librarians in it.

I've done this, dunno if it's any good, think it might be lacking on anti tank, but it has air cover, a good amount of anti infantry imo.

*HQ*

Praetor
Master crafted Paragon blade, digital laser, Iron Halo, melta bomb
- 185

*Elite*

Legion Veteran Tactical Squad
Nuncio-vox, legion Vexilla, 5 power swords, artificer armour, melta bombs
- 230
Attachment - Apothecary with Augury sensor
- 50
Legion Rhino Armoured Carrier
Auxilary Drive, Extra Armour
- 55


Contemptor Dreadnought
Assault Cannon, Havoc Launcher, Extra Armour
- 205


Legion Raper Weapons Battery
Three Laser Destroyer arrays
- 165

*Troops*

Legion Tactical Squad 
Nuncio-Vox, Legion Vexilla, power fist, Artificer armour
- 205
Attachment - Apothecary with Augury sensor
- 50
Legion Rhino Armoured Carrier
- 35

Legion Tactical Squad 
Nuncio-Vox, Legion Vexilla, power fist, Artificer armour
- 205
Attachment - Apothecary with Augury sensor
- 50
Legion Rhino Armoured Carrier
- 35

Legion Reconnaissance Squad
Carapace, combat blade, Nuncio-vox, power weapon (sword), artificer armour.
- 155

*Fast Attack*

Legion Attack Bike Squadron
Three Attack Bikes with Multi meltas
- 150

*Heavy Support*

Legion Artillery Tank Squadron
Three Whirlwinds with Hyperios air-defence missiles
-225

2000


----------



## Barnster

Your tacts can't get in the rhinos due to the apothecary, so you have to walk 

The vox doesn't seem to syergise with a lot considering how much your paying for them, The hyperios or laser destroyers are not blast weapons after all


----------



## Words_of_Truth

The normal Whirlwind ammo is ordinance barrage though. I forgot about the apothecary, I'll get something else with the rhino points then.

Edit: Ah damn i didn't realise you literally swapped the normal missile for the Hyperios. I need some air cover but I dunno if three whirlwinds is worth wasting entirely for that, I may swap them for a medusa and take my chances.


----------



## Barnster

Except if you take the hyperios you lose the vengence and castellian rockets, its a replace option not another firing mode


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Yeah I noticed, edited my last post upon realising. What about this list, I like the idea of the Ultramarines making use of as much communication and tactical systems as possible, which is why I included the nuncio vox's in the list, just not sure how to put it altogether to form a good flexiable adaptable ultramarine force.

*HQ*

Praetor
Master crafted Paragon blade, digital laser, Iron Halo
- 180

*Elite*

Legion Veteran Tactical Squad
Nuncio-vox, legion Vexilla, 5 power swords, artificer armour, melta bombs
- 230

Attachment - Apothecary with Augury sensor
- 50

Legion Rhino Armoured Carrier
Auxilary Drive, Extra Armour
- 55


Contemptor Dreadnought
Assault Cannon
- 190


Legion Raper Weapons Battery
Three Laser Destroyer arrays
- 165

*Troops*

Legion Tactical Squad 
Nuncio-Vox, Legion Vexilla, Power fist, Artificer armour
- 205

Attachment - Apothecary with Augury sensor
- 50


Legion Tactical Squad 
Nuncio-Vox, Legion Vexilla, Power fist, Artificer armour
- 205

Attachment - Apothecary with Augury sensor
- 50

*Fast Attack*

Legion Attack Bike Squadron
Three Attack Bikes with Multi meltas
- 150


Legion Jetbike Sky Hunter Squadron
Melta bombs, Multi Melta
- 160

*Heavy Support*

Legion Artillery Tank Squadron
x2 Medusa
- 310

Total -2000


----------



## Sworn Radical

I'd definitely field a (probably cheap) Siege Master if I were to run three Medusae.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Sworn Radical said:


> I'd definitely field a (probably cheap) Siege Master if I were to run three Medusae.


I've edited it a little from what was there before, I thought three Medusas maybe a bit to much (and not themed very well either) and what I needed was a bit more flexibility and speed, so I swapped one out and have replaced it with a jet bike squadron which can deep strike and make more use of the voxs I have.


----------



## SGMAlice

Hmmm.... Unless i have missed something, the list is missing Vanguard Veterans!
The ones that can take Jump Packs and a Power Weapon or equivalent on every Marine.

Alice


----------



## SGMAlice

Foot Heavy list

107 Marines - 6 Vehicles

HQ

Legion Praetor - Paragon Blade / Combi-Melta / Iron Halo / Jump Pack / Melta Bombs

Legion Command Squad - 2 Additional Chosen / 5x Jump packs / 2x Lightning Claw / 2x Charnabal Sabre *(Praetor Goes here)*

Legion Centurion - Artificer Armor / Pair of Lightning Claws / Refractor Field / Melta Bombs / Consul - Seige Breaker / 3x Phosphex Bomb

Elites

Null

Troops

Legion Tactical Squad - 10 Additional Marines / 20x Additional Chainsword / Sergeant Combi-Plasma / Sergeant Melta Bombs

Legion Tactical Squad - 10 Additional Marines / 20x Additional Chainsword / Sergeant Combi-Plasma / Sergeant Melta Bombs

Legion Assault Squad - 10 Additional Marines / 2x Hand Flamer / Sergeant Pair of Lightning Claws / Sergeant Melta Bombs

Legion Assault Squad - 10 Additional Marines / 2x Hand Flamer / Sergeant Pair of Lightning Claws / Sergeant Melta Bombs

Fast Attack

Null

Heavy Support

Legion Heavy Support Squad - 5 Additional Marines / 10x Autocannon / Hardened Armor *(Centurion Goes Here)*

Legion Heavy Support Squad - 5 Additional Marines / 10x Missile launcher / Flakk Missiles / Hardened Armor


Legion Predator Strike Armor Squadron - 3 Predators / 3x Heavy Bolters

Legion Predator Strike Armor Squadron - 3 Predators / 1x Lascannosn Sponsons / 1x Executioner Plasma Destroyer / 1x Magna Melta

Total - 3430!!!


Methinks i should knock this down a bit.
I am currently leaning towards either:

Dropping all 6 Predators
or
Dropping 10 Marines off the two Assault Squads


Comments?

Alice


----------



## Vaz

With regards to Vanguard Vets; I think they will be reserved for the Armies which specialise in such tactics; Raven Guard, Blood Angels, and Night Lords spring to mind first of all. 

Blood Angels Elite will almost certainly be Sanguinary Guard. Due to the wording of the Rite of War; I think a BA force will not get a unique Rite.

Raven Guard; hard to say: they extol Stealth, but also make use of the Jump Pack a fair bit; whether this transfers into a unique Rite (Veterans/Seekers/etc can take Jump Packs?) or Elite unit (which might get Jump Pack options) I don't know. There is so little written about the Raven Guard tactics during their biggest battles (Istvaan 5) I cannot predict.

Now Night Lords; I think they will get a unique Rite of War; although their Elites will be some variant of Fear causing Terminators (Atramentar) and/or "Night Talons"; or some other thesaurus related name that is the lead up to the Warp Talons.

Other Legions don't tend to make too much use of Jump Packs to have JP vets. 

Critique; I'll ignore points value for now.

1) Whoa that CSquad is expensive. It's topping what, 250 on its own? 450 with Praetor? I'm not sure that is going to do too much unless they're going for smaller squads like Seekers or Veterans etc.

Also, I'd keep the Praetor seperate, run him in a Tactical Squad to give them killing power.

2) Assault Squads; oh good god there's ficking millions... Uh yeah, wow is my first thought. Second thought is "what needs that many?" Seriously, 80 Attacks on the charge sounds cool, but they cost so much... I can obviously understand why you don't go for 4 squads of 10; it is tactically more flexible, but at a further +50 pts M"S"U tax. Have you considered a Jump Destroyer Squad and Moritat? They are usually quite fun and dangerous and with Rad Grenades, they are capable of taking out medium sized units.

3) Autocannon HS Squads; I like. Although expect them to be Strawberry Jam; Flakk Missiles; I hate. They lack interceptor, suspensor webs, and as such, 10 results in them being wiped out Turn 1 should an enemy take any Flyers. If they had intercept they would be useful. 

4) Preds; not sure HB's are worth it; sure it is another 18 S5 shots, but I do not think that on a Predator hull it will do that much. Imho; just stick with Predator Cannons. I do have to admit that the idea of a Predator putting out nearly as much lead as a Leman Russ punisher to be hilarious, however, considering that such shots are actually deadly and longer ranged.

5; Missing units- Apoths for the Tacticals; Seeker Squads - Seriously, in foot sloggers, these are the cream; BS5 with Preferred enemy? Hell yes. A few more Nuncio dotted around. Power Axes on your Sergeant.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I'm thinking of drawing up a themed Dusk Raiders foot sloggers force with the hope that I can roll a 2 to get night fighting from strategic warlord skill. Loads of Marines with loads of Dreads.


----------



## SGMAlice

Vaz said:


> Critique; I'll ignore points value for now.
> 
> 1) Whoa that CSquad is expensive. It's topping what, 250 on its own? 450 with Praetor? I'm not sure that is going to do too much unless they're going for smaller squads like Seekers or Veterans etc.
> 
> Also, I'd keep the Praetor seperate, run him in a Tactical Squad to give them killing power.


I thought this too if i'm honest but i figured they'd be a Jumpy Deathstar type affair going for TDA or TEQ



Vaz said:


> 2) Assault Squads; oh good god there's ficking millions... Uh yeah, wow is my first thought. Second thought is "what needs that many?" Seriously, 80 Attacks on the charge sounds cool, but they cost so much... I can obviously understand why you don't go for 4 squads of 10; it is tactically more flexible, but at a further +50 pts M"S"U tax. Have you considered a Jump Destroyer Squad and Moritat? They are usually quite fun and dangerous and with Rad Grenades, they are capable of taking out medium sized units.


40 Assault Marines? Yeah i wanted more  but i thought a few Tactical Squads would be advisable. I did look at the other Squads, including Destroyers but i prefer the numbers and the Praetor/CSquad do just as well as the Destroyer Squad.



Vaz said:


> 3) Autocannon HS Squads; I like. Although expect them to be Strawberry Jam; Flakk Missiles; I hate. They lack interceptor, suspensor webs, and as such, 10 results in them being wiped out Turn 1 should an enemy take any Flyers. If they had intercept they would be useful.


The AutoSquad will make short work of anything, either blowing it up outright or riddling it like cheese, both results in one less vehicle across the board, especially with the Centurion as he gives them Tank Hunter! and with Hardened Armor they should be more survivable.
I guess the FlakkSquad was just a token AA Squad rather than something effective, i was quite distracted at that point so just made do.



Vaz said:


> 4) Preds; not sure HB's are worth it; sure it is another 18 S5 shots, but I do not think that on a Predator hull it will do that much. Imho; just stick with Predator Cannons. I do have to admit that the idea of a Predator putting out nearly as much lead as a Leman Russ punisher to be hilarious, however, considering that such shots are actually deadly and longer ranged.


Possibly Dropping these. Maybe adding in a Hyperios Whirlwind or 2. And considering the AutoSquad above then they are...surplus to requirements.



Vaz said:


> 5; Missing units- Apoths for the Tacticals; Seeker Squads - Seriously, in foot sloggers, these are the cream; BS5 with Preferred enemy? Hell yes. A few more Nuncio dotted around. Power Axes on your Sergeant.


I knew i forgot something! Power Axes! SMEG!


Alice


----------



## Viscount Vash

Vaz said:


> , but at a further +50 pts M"S"U tax.


Best guess so far is Marine Sergeant Upgrade. Any one else in the dark?

Not everyone reading Heresy's boards will know abbreviations or slang , try to use the full wording at least once at the start of a post and such shorthand there after.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What do you think about this themed Dusk Raiders army?

*HQs
*
Praetor - Archaeotech Pistol / Master Crafted Paragon Blade / Melta Bombs / Digital Laser / Iron Halo - 205

Primus Medicae - Cataphractii Armour - 85


*Elites*

Legion Dreadnought Talon (3) - Dreadnought CCW / Missile Launcher / (2) Hunter Killer Missiles / Extra Armour - 495

Legion Terminator Squad (10) - (2) Reaper Auto Cannon / Cataphractii Armour- 355

Apothecaries (3) - Augury Scanner / Artificer Armour - 180


*Troops*

Legion Tactical Squad (20) - Additional CW / Legion Vexilla - 300

Legion Tactical Squad (20) - Additional CW / Legion Vexilla - 300

Legion Tactical Squad (20) - Additional CW / Legion Vexilla - 300

Legion Tactical Support Squad (5) - Melta guns - 175

Legion Tactical Support Squad (5) - Flamers - 100

Legion Tactical Support Squad (5) - Flamers - 100


*Heavy Support*

Legion Vindicator (3) - Dozer Blade / Extra Armour - 405

Total - 3000


----------



## Vaz

Multie Small Unit. The speechmarks were the "small"; a 10 man marine squad never has been "small". Sorry!

Praetor; I see no reason for the pistol Imho. You don't get the +1 attack; the Paragon blade being a Specialist weapon. Iron Halo; I find an odd buy thanks to wound allocation; might as well just go for the Boarding Shield; it isn't cheaper, you aren't losing an attack, and you give your squad defensive grenades.

Primus Medicae; This is undercosted, no? You need to pay for the Terminator Armour as well. As it stands, I'm not sure it is worth it, especially Cataphractii; they are already hella survivable, so much so that I wouldn't pay 12pts a model to give then FNP.

Terminators; remember you cannot overwatch thanks to Slow and Purposeful.

Dreads; Not too sure on the HKM; and a single shot missile launcher isn't really much better than an Autocannon. A missile won't penetrate much more than an autocannon; so might as well make it better at doing its job it is designed to do; light armour.

Apoths; nice. Not too sure I'd go for Artificer Armour on them; give them to the Tac Sergeant instead.

Tac Support Squad with Melta is only 160; there are only 4 with special weapons. The sergeant doesn't take a flamer.

Vindicators; I hope these are being purchased seperately? Thematically though, the Vindicator is a much later addition to the Legions; one possibly after Mortarion was discovered.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I went with the Archaeotech pistol because the Dusk Raiders got a lot of unique tech from Albia and I thought this may represent it a bit. I wasn't sure about the boarding shield, it felt kind of cowardly for a Dusk Raider to use.

I made a mistake with the Primus, I did't pay 35 points twice, one to upgrade the consul and the other for the armour. I removed him though.

I gave the apothecary the 2+ as I thought he was more valuable than the sergeant who isn't equipped with anything special.

I thought the dreads could help lay down some blast markers with frag missiles, but I've switched them to auto cannons now.

Also I was going to give them all the Legion Astartes (Death Guad) rule, so they are all immune to fear, automatically pass pinning checks, and re-roll dangerous terrain tests but suffer -1 when sweeping advancing. 


_Made some alterations_:

*HQ*

Praetor - Archaeotech Pistol / Master Crafted Paragon Blade / Melta Bombs / Digital Laser / Iron Halo - 205


*Elites*

Apothecaries (3) - Augury Scanner / Artificer Armour - 180

Legion Dreadnought Talon (3) - Dreadnought CCW / Autocannon / Extra Armour - 420

Legion Terminator Squad (10) - (2) Reaper Auto Cannon / Cataphractii Armour- 355


*Troops*

Legion Tactical Squad (20) - Additional CW / Legion Vexilla - 300

Legion Tactical Squad (20) - Additional CW / Legion Vexilla - 300

Legion Tactical Squad (20) - Additional CW / Legion Vexilla - 300

Legion Tactical Support Squad (5) - Melta guns - 160

Legion Tactical Support Squad (5) - Flamers - 100

Legion Tactical Support Squad (5) - Flamers - 100


*Heavy Support*

Legion Fellblade Super Heavy Tank - Space Marine Legion Crew / Armoured Ceramite / Twin-linked Heavy Flamer / Pintle Mounted Heavy Flamer - 580

Total - 3000


----------



## SGMAlice

I just put together a 2000 Point list for a thread in General 40k:

HQ
Legion Centurion - Artificer Armor / Combi-Melta / Heavy Chainsword / Refractor Shield / Consul - Seige Breaker

Elites
Legion Apothecarion Detachment - 3x Apothercaries / 3x Augury Scanner
Contemptor Dreadnought Talon - 1x Contemptor / 2x Kheres Pattern Assault Cannon / Carapace Mounted Havoc Launcher / Extra Armor

Troops

Legion Tactical Squad - 10 Additional Marines / 20x Additional CCW / Sergeant Combi-Plasma / Sergeant Power Axe / Melta Bombs
Legion Tactical Squad - 10 Additional Marines / 20x Additional CCW / Sergeant Combi-Plasma / Sergeant Power Axe / Sergeant Melta Bombs

Fast Attack
Storm Eagle - Hellstrike Missiles / TL Multi-Melta / Armoured Ceramite


Heavy Support
Legion Heavy Support Squad - 5 Additional Marines / 10x Autocannon / Hardened Armor *(Centurion Goes Here)*
Legion Predator Strike Armor Squadron - 3x Predators / Executioner Plasma Destroyer / 3x Combi-Bolter


The Apothercaries go with the 2 Tactical Squads and the Heavy Support Squad.

Total -1995

Comments?

Alice


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Looks pretty competitive 

I think my force is going to be a "Redcoat" list, march right up to the enemy and unleash 240 bolters shots point blank. 

Do you think I should replace the Fellblade with a Malcador or something less points intensive?


----------



## Vaz

Bare (bear?) in mind that you cannot Fury after marching so try to get it so that the enemy moves to within 12" of you during their turn.

@Alice; Storm Eagles do better at AT and AA with TL Lascannons. Predator Executioner benefits a lot from a command tank to take advantage of any Deep Strikers. 

Contemptor; i've not played with walkers yet I find them too vulnerable; can it fire all of its weapons? If so, hairy muff, but I have a particular hatred of walkers in general; they have only got more fragile IMHO, and I'm not sure that a Kheres is the best option due to limited range; I much prefer the autocannons. A further 2 turns if shooting and reasonably more protected thanks to the lack of move and fire 48" weapons in the Legion list. It won't last long against a Spartan anyway.

The siege breaker; what is he bringing that a signaller doesn't? Or is it the Tank Hunter + 20 Autocannon Shots? If so; awesome.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Do you think I should alter the revised list in some other way? I've thinking of replacing the Fellblade with a Malcador as not only is it a fast vehicle, but it also costs less both point wise and money wise.


----------



## SGMAlice

Vaz said:


> @Alice; Storm Eagles do better at AT and AA with TL Lascannons. Predator Executioner benefits a lot from a command tank to take advantage of any Deep Strikers.


I thought of that but the Tl Lascannon upgrade is expensive, i figured it would do just as well with what it has. 4 Hellstrikes should do the job of kncoking any enemy fliers out of the sky.



Vaz said:


> Contemptor; i've not played with walkers yet I find them too vulnerable; can it fire all of its weapons? If so, hairy muff, but I have a particular hatred of walkers in general; they have only got more fragile IMHO, and I'm not sure that a Kheres is the best option due to limited range; I much prefer the autocannons. A further 2 turns if shooting and reasonably more protected thanks to the lack of move and fire 48" weapons in the Legion list. It won't last long against a Spartan anyway.


It would be providing fire support to the Tacticals and a distraction away from them as well. Bigger threats garner more attention.



Vaz said:


> The siege breaker; what is he bringing that a signaller doesn't? Or is it the Tank Hunter + 20 Autocannon Shots? If so; awesome.


Thats the idea yes, it will make them much more effective.

Alice


----------



## Vaz

I like ze Fellblade. It is one of the few tanks capable of facing Down a Spartan. Or rather; surviving at least; It after all does have AV15 against your Quad Las and AV16 against the Accellerator Cannon and 5 Hull Points to chew through.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I've been musing on doing a pre heresy Word Bearers chapter again because I really want to use my rogue trader era chaplain, what do you think of this themed list? 

It's 1.5k atm as I'm trying to decide what heavy support to add to it, either a contemptor or two, or some battle tanks or a mixture of both? I also like the idea of the Legio Cybernetica from First Heretic which I'm hoping will be added to the Mechanicum list.

*HQ*

Chaplain Xaphen, 7th Assault Company - Refractor field / Artificer armour / jump pack - 125
(with Torgal Assault Squad)

Chapter Master Deinos (Librarian) - Level 1 Pyromancy / Refractor field / Artificer armour - 115
(with Burning Hands Support Squad)

Chapter Master Tenaebron (Moriat) - Volkite Serpenta x 2 / Jump pack / Artificer armour / refractor field - 135
(with Kaleb Destroyer Squad)

*Elites*

*Chapter of the Void, 2nd Company*

Kaleb Destroyer Squad (x5) - Jump Packs / Phosphex bomb x3 / Plasma pistol - 270


Apothecary Uhrlon - Augury scanner - 50
(with Tabrae Support Squad)


*Troops*

*Serrated Suns Chapter, 7th Assault Company*

Malnor Tactical Squad (x10) - Legion Vexila - 160
Rhino - Auxiliary Drive / Extra armour / Heavy Bolter - 70

Torgal Assault Squad (x10) - Power weapons x 2 / Power fist / artificer armour / melta bombs - 345


*The Burning Hand Chapter, 34th Tactical Company:*

Tabrae Support Squad (x9) Flamers (8) - 160
Rhino - Auxiliary Drive / Extra Armour / Heavy Flamer - 70



Total - 1500


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Any thoughts? I'm leaving the last 500 points free so that I can add anything that comes in the next book, which I'm hoping will include the robots. At the moment I think I'm lacking on anti armour weaponry.


----------



## SGMAlice

The Pride Of The Legion Rite of War looked interesting so i figured i'd cook something up.

*HQ*

Legion Praetor - Cataphractii Armor / Master Crafted Paragon Blade / Combi-Melta / Iron Halo - 187Pts
- Rite Of War - Pride Of The Legion

Command Squad - 2 Additional Space Marine Chosen / Cataphractii Armor / 1x Plasma Blaster / 2x Pair Of Lightning Claws / 1x Combi-Melta - 267 (Praetor Goes Here)


*Elites*

Contemptor Dreadnought Talon - 2x Contemptor Dreadnought / 4x Twin-Linked Autocannon - 380Pts

Contemptor Dreadnought Talon - 2x Contemptor Dreadnought / 4x Twin-Linked Autocannon - 380Pts

Contemptor Dreadnought Talon - 2x Contemptor Dreadnought / 2x Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon / 2x Heavy Flamer - 370Pts

TechMarine Covenant - 3x TechMarine / 3x Nuncio Vox - 165Pts


*Troops*

Legion Terminator Squad - 5 Additional Legion Terminators / Cataphractii Armor / 2x Reaper Autocannon - 355Pts

Legion Terminator Squad - 5 Additional Legion Terminators / Cataphractii Armor / 2x Reaper Autocannon - 355Pts

Legion Terminator Squad - 5 Additional Legion Terminators / Cataphractii Armor / 6x Pair Of Lightning Claws /4x Thunder Hammer / 4x Combi-Melta - 483Pts



Total - 2942Pts



TechMarines will make DS'ing the Contemptors very easy, allowing me to place them precisely where i want them. The 'Mortis' Pairs advance up each flank and the CC pair stay with the Praetor and Command Squad.

The idea is that the CC element (Praetor+Command Squad/CC TDA/CC Dreads) stays behind the advancing ranged Terminator Squads who take most of the fire, once close enough they split off and the CC Element can charge straight into the enemy pretty much unharmed.


Alice


----------



## Boc

I don't like the CC Cataphractii, to be honest. With S&P, I would think that standard armoured termies would be more well suited to the role. If you still advance them behind a wall of Cataphracts, they'd still be able to soak up the shots. Why, out of curiosity, not try to simply deep strike everyone?


----------



## SGMAlice

Boc said:


> I don't like the CC Cataphractii, to be honest. With S&P, I would think that standard armoured termies would be more well suited to the role. If you still advance them behind a wall of Cataphracts, they'd still be able to soak up the shots. Why, out of curiosity, not try to simply deep strike everyone?


Yes, your right, i think its down to my fascination with Cataphractii Armor that it didn't occur to me! My bad :grin:

As for the Deep Striking, Well i have never really liked doing it to be honest, its a little unpredictable BUT with the TechMarines having Nuncio Vox's they can see to that if i fancy doing it, I only really took them for the Rifleman Contemptors, to get them where i would want them without too much trouble. I can also hold onto the CC Contemptors and drop them behind the enemy once the rest of the CC Element has hit enemy lines, split their forces and force a divided front.

Alice


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What do you think about this?

*HQ*

Praetor - Paragon blade / Boarding shield - 130

Legion Champion - Master Crafted Charnabal Sabre / Combat shield / Artificer armour - 110

Seige Breaker - 95


*Elite*

Cataphractii Terminator Squad (x10) - Power fist (x10) / Plasma blaster (x2) - 405

Techmarine - Augury Scanner - 45

Apothecary - 45
Apothecary - 45


*Troops*

Breacher Squad (10) - Melta gun (x2) / Nunio-vox / Legion Vexilla - 280

Breacher Squad (10) - Flamer (x2) / Nunio-vox / Legion Vexilla / Combi-flamer - 280


*Heavy Support*

Heavy Support Squad (10) - Autocannon (x10) - 285

Basilisk Artillery Squadron (2) - 280

*Total - 2000*


----------

